# William Hill moving call centre to Gibraltar



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

According to the Press Association today, William Hill the betting firm intends closing its telephone betting call centre in Leeds and opening a centre in Gibraltar instead.

A job opportunity for English speakers perhaps? Might be worth keeping an eye on William Hill's careers web page at 
William Hill PLC - Home > Careers home page


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Claire la richarde said:


> According to the Press Association today, William Hill the betting firm intends closing its telephone betting call centre in Leeds and opening a centre in Gibraltar instead.
> 
> A job opportunity for English speakers perhaps? Might be worth keeping an eye on William Hill's careers web page at
> William Hill PLC - Home > Careers home page


Thanks for the info. My English BIL, who is a bit of a betting man, might be interested! However I think it's leading more to the loss of jobs in the UK than the creation of jobs in Gib. Here's a link to an article about it.
William Hill to move phone betting operations to Gibraltar - People Management Magazine Online


----------



## tazster (Apr 17, 2009)

Claire la richarde said:


> According to the Press Association today, William Hill the betting firm intends closing its telephone betting call centre in Leeds and opening a centre in Gibraltar instead.
> 
> A job opportunity for English speakers perhaps? Might be worth keeping an eye on William Hill's careers web page at
> William Hill PLC - Home > Careers home page




hi there all bookmakers have e gaming facilities in gibraltar and at present certain ones are closing down thier telebetting (call centres ) and actually integrating them into the shops, this is due to tax but i havent heard anything about them opening actual call centres in gib


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

This is what is says on the Gaming Intelligence website
Will Hill moves telephone business offshore to Gibraltar

It appears from this that there will be a new operation in Gibraltar, though it doesn't say how many it will employ.

"In what the company described as a response to increased competition from betting exchanges and rival offshore operators, William Hill plc said Monday that it will close its telephone betting operations in the UK and transfer the business to William Hill Online in Gibraltar in order to benefit from significant cost savings.

The company’s telephone betting subsidiary, William Hill Credit Limited, currently employs approximately 400 people based at call centres in Sheffield and Leeds.

As part of the shake-up of its telephone business, William Hill’s call centre in Sheffield will now be taken over by outsourced service provider Vertex, with the company closing its second call centre in Leeds. The company has entered into a 90-day period of consultation with those employees affected by the closure, with all staff being offered alternative positions.

*As a result William Hill Online and Vertex will continue to service all William Hill telephone customers, with William Hill Online managing customers from a new telephone betting operation based in Gibraltar.* William Hill said that its customers will benefit from an improved service, including being able to use their telephone betting account for online transactions. 

The company expects to implement these changes during the fourth quarter of 2010 at a cost of approximately £7m including £5m incurred as exceptional items, with associated cost savings of approximately £4 - £7m per annum expected to commence from the start of 2011. 

The company added that future telephone business profits or losses will be retained by William Hill alone, with fellow joint venture partner Playtech receiving a telephone betting support fee of £0.5m each year.

William Hill’s telephone betting business made a loss of £1.8m last year following a 25 per cent decline in revenues and is anticipated to generate a small operating loss during the first half of 2010. The business pays 15 per cent gaming duty on its gross profit and a further 10 per cent on profits from UK horseracing, as well as VAT and corporation tax.

“This significant change to our Telephone business is a response to the challenge of competing with betting exchanges and offshore telebetting operators, all of whom have benefitted from significant cost and tax advantages over UK bookmakers,” said Ralph Topping, Chief Executive of William Hill. “This has made it impossible for our existing business to compete profitably from the UK.”

William Hill also moved its online sportsbook and games operations from the UK to Gibraltar last year."


----------

